# Source for lithium 18650 cell holder?



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope someone can help me out. I am looking for a source for a battery holder to hold 2 lithium 18650 cells in series. You know, the kind with spring clips to hold the cells either wires or button leads to solder to. I have not had any success finding something. I am working on a new battery for my single Cree helmet light, and found 2 cells and charger for very cheap, so now I just need some way to hold them. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Anyone? Do these not exist? Looks like I will have to fabricate something myself, and ideas?


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Personally, I would prefer to use a match pair soldered together with tabs. Single cells seems like asking for trouble unless its a single cell application like a flashlight. Just a heads up, don't try to solder directly to the 18650s. It will melt the PTC that's built into the cell. If you go that route, go to Batteries Etc or maybe a hobby shop and have the use a spot weld machine to attach tabs that can be soldered.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

PVC piping is good if you can't find an exact holder. Just scavange the springs from an older c cell flashlight....I think that's about the same size?? I may be wrong about the size, but you get the idea.


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*No Luck*

This question has been asked numerous times on CPF too. To date, no one has found a source.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

I found a manufacturer of 18650 holders - https://www.batteryholders.com/
BUT minimum order qty is 5,000 pieces !

here is the drawing:


----------



## TheFunkyMonkey (Sep 18, 2007)

CPF group buy?

Maybe they can put you in touch with a dealer, or maybe send a sample?


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

They don't have samples as they have never produced such holders.

The minimum order qty is so large because they have to create the molds and equipment to make them.


----------



## turboferret (Apr 1, 2008)

Can I point you in the direction of this thread and also my website for some imminently available products which might be of interest.






























Cheers, Rich


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Turboferret's 18650 holder looks like it's going to be a real nice product. It's a 4x though; if you want a 2x I think you'll have to fab one yourself. Here's a thread showing the basics of a 4x made from pvc pipe; you should be able to to do a single tube 2x version pretty easily.

JZ

EDIT: Oops....I just had a look at ferret's website, and he is planning on producing a 2x holder as well....excellent news!


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are nice photos of a DIY holder for 4 x 18650

http://itess.simpix.us/battery-case-4-18650

it is made of 2mm plastic and glued together.


----------



## turboferret (Apr 1, 2008)

Elegant and simple, while looking strangely familiar 

You will be all delighted to know I'm sure that production is coming along nicely, and I'll have a live buying page on the website very soon - I didn't want people to pay then have to wait a long time, hence the delay.










It's a bit chilly at the moment, so production moved inside, trying no to get too much resin on the carpets and appliances 

Cheers, Rich


----------



## Bee8ch64 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Rich,

Are you willing to sell a few prototypes to The Netherlands?

Bart


----------



## turboferret (Apr 1, 2008)

Bart, all variants will be available to the whole world - see my website for details.

Buy page isn't live yet, but will be soon. Price is £12 for a 4 x holder plus a little bit of P&P.

Snowed in today here, so battery holder progress will be good 

Cheers, Rich


----------



## Bee8ch64 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Rich,

I'm very interested in the 2-cell variant.

Do you have a dimensional drawing of the 2-cell variant available?
I want to assess if it fits into the space used now for a 4-cell (square) AA holder.

The total width should be less than 44mm.

Bart


----------



## turboferret (Apr 1, 2008)

Bart, hopefully this will help

<img src="https://www.turboferret.co.uk/bikelights/photos/thumbs/battery76.jpg"

Looks like you've got plenty of clearance.

Cheers, Rich


----------



## Bee8ch64 (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks OK.

Thanks!


----------

